# post up your fav pic of your touareg



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

i am a big fan of the Touareg. I'm considering picking up one in the next few months so indulge me please show me what you Got...


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

UBERCAR!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)




----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

Two great colors let's see more ....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Club Touareg has a gallery with lots of photos. As does Vortex of VW supplied photos. And you could always search on eBay.


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

i understand that their are others i am trying to start a new thread on here to get this forum lively again because i am sure their are plenty of Touareg Enthusiast that would love an opportunity to whore out some pictures of their beautiful vehicles. so please indulge a little post your pictures up ya know you want to


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

now that looks great....


----------



## Desert Dawg (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Desert Dawg (Nov 25, 2010)

oops...accidently deleted my posted pic. Here it is again:


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

Here's one a while back when I used to have my chrome rims... 









Now a days I sport a little classier look with my sliver rims w stainless lips.. also have moved on to modding a different vehicle.. :thumbup:


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

BHB said:


>


 It'll be better once I get the lift kit fabricated :laugh:


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

Summer: 



















Winter:


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

This is one of my favorites


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Here is another one of my favorites --- not mine --- but fellow rally members.


----------



## NomadicR32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow, a lot of nice pictures! This thread inspired me to take the first pics of our Touareg ever, here's one I like...


----------



## FauxR32 (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## FauxR32 (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

FauxR32 said:


>


 The second pic if fantastic!!! Love the look of the Off-Road Gray and how it works with the color of the water.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

I miss my old T


----------



## davidc1 (May 10, 2010)

TREGinginCO, very nice. Where did you get those side window wind deflectors?


----------



## FauxR32 (Aug 2, 2005)

I drove further out in the surf but the sand was too soft to get out and take a picture. The sea water on the Oregon is only about 45 degrees which is just about cold enough to make your bady cramp into a ball


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

FauxR32 said:


> I drove further out in the surf but the sand was too soft to get out and take a picture. The sea water on the Oregon is only about 45 degrees which is just about cold enough to make your bady cramp into a ball


 
Ah... the Oregon Coast... I should have known!!! My wife and I spend as much time on the coast as we can when we're in the PacNW!! Great stuff!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

davidc1 said:


> TREGinginCO, very nice. Where did you get those side window wind deflectors?


 I got my deflectors from WeatherTech. They're great!!!!


----------



## davidc1 (May 10, 2010)

TREGinginCO said:


> I got my deflectors from WeatherTech. They're great!!!!


 Thanks. Were they easy to install as they say? I thinking about getting them too.


----------



## Rome425 (Aug 27, 2003)

NomadicR32 said:


> Wow, a lot of nice pictures! This thread inspired me to take the first pics of our Touareg ever, here's one I like...


I have the same Treg


----------



## daveymac (Feb 2, 2010)

*MY Fav Touareg*


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

davidc1 said:


> Thanks. Were they easy to install as they say? I thinking about getting them too.



Very easy.


----------



## davidc1 (May 10, 2010)

TREGinginCO said:


> Very easy.


Thanks. I ordered them. I hope to put them on this weekend.


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

This thread is a major let down. I was expecting to see highly modified Touareg's, not stock ones with OEM wheels. There are definitely some nice Touareg's out there, post em up!


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll contribute


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

cstanley19 said:


> This thread is a major let down. I was expecting to see highly modified Touareg's, not stock ones with OEM wheels. There are definitely some nice Touareg's out there, post em up!


Well, you asked for favorite pics of peoples Touareg's and that is what you got. Many Touareg owners aren't into lowering, putting 24's and heavily modding like I guess you wanted to see.


----------



## NomadicR32 (Nov 5, 2003)

VdubTX said:


> Well, you asked for favorite pics of peoples Touareg's and that is what you got. Many Touareg owners aren't into lowering, putting 24's and heavily modding like I guess you wanted to see.


Agreed, esp when the Touareg happens to be the car for my wife. My old GTI, or my .:R, now that's a different story...


----------



## Desert Dawg (Nov 25, 2010)

cstanley19 said:


> This thread is a major let down. I was expecting to see highly modified Touareg's, not stock ones with OEM wheels. There are definitely some nice Touareg's out there, post em up!


wow. so much for modded ones that were posted. I guess we need to wait for the nice ones that are "out there".


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

Highly modified and Touareg's don't go together very often; your best bet is to peruse the gallery on ClubTouareg; still most are on stock wheels


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Highly modified and Touareg's don't go together very often; your best bet is to peruse the gallery on ClubTouareg; still most are on stock wheels


I wonder why that is. 

Too expensive to buy the actual truck? Or too hard to lift it with the way the suspension is set up?


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

I actually off-road with mine so lowering is out of the question. Aside from a few comfort/convenience mods these trucks are pretty good from the get go. I like the lowered look though. Maybe when I get another I`ll street one.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

re: lowered .... 

can you vag-com lower the air suspension models? I remember when I had an allroad the guys would vag-com lower them. 42mm mod, i think it was called.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

BHB said:


> can you vag-com lower the air suspension models? I remember when I had an allroad the guys would vag-com lower them. 42mm mod, i think it was called.


402 mod  And yes, the air-suspension touareg's can be lowered in the same fashion... my gf's truck is lowered 20mm (and mine has 3" taller tires and is soon to go up another 1.5")... Kind of the best of both worlds between our trucks


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

tightt said:


> summer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wowowowowowow!!!!


----------



## Desert Dawg (Nov 25, 2010)

Actually, I changed my mind: this is my favorite pic as I caught the mountains changing color at dusk from my driveway.


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

I like that white one (on the black wheels)


----------



## pfb (Nov 28, 2005)

Nothin' special, but it's mine!


----------



## NomadicR32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Desert Dawg said:


> Actually, I changed my mind: this is my favorite pic as I caught the mountains changing color at dusk from my driveway.


I wish my driveway had that view!


----------



## thisbenguy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Most recent*


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


>


 
 same tires i got on mine. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 30vQuattro (Dec 28, 2009)

these are sick pics! here's a terrible pic of ours:


----------



## ENGINE ER (Feb 1, 2011)

3 of my favorites


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

we just watched Repo Men with Jude Law, Forest Whitaker, and Liev Shreiber. I think I'm in love...

movie shot


----------



## void4114 (Jul 9, 2004)

damn i want that last one... the fender flairs the dished wheels and knobby tires...


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

W12 widebody = complete.


----------



## anerness (Mar 29, 2009)

TighTT said:


>


Any more pics of this one?


----------



## 95econobox (Nov 3, 2008)

Im in the process of talking my wife into trading the Honda Pilot for a touareg. 

OMG i cant wait to show her this thread.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Small_Dub (May 29, 2003)

95econobox said:


> Im in the process of talking my wife into trading the Honda Pilot for a touareg.
> 
> OMG i cant wait to show her this thread.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Nice, mine was gonna get a new Pilot, she changed her mind to Touareg


----------



## 95econobox (Nov 3, 2008)

I just realized they don't have 3rd row seating.  We have that in our 2006 Pilot and have used it maybe 4-6 times in the 3 years we've had it. So just enough for it to be a possible issue for her. They are just so cramped in any model it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me but this will be her Main truck. I drive a Passat so it needs to fit her needs more than mine i suppose.

The thought of 2 dubs in my driveway is making way more excited than it should so im not giving up without a fight.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

95econobox said:


> I just realized they don't have 3rd row seating.  We have that in our 2006 Pilot and have used it maybe 4-6 times in the 3 years we've had it. So just enough for it to be a possible issue for her. They are just so cramped in any model it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me but this will be her Main truck. I drive a Passat so it needs to fit her needs more than mine i suppose.
> 
> The thought of 2 dubs in my driveway is making way more excited than it should so im not giving up without a fight.


You have the option of the Q7 --- which has the third row option.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

what tires?









Actually after posting this and the tittle of the pics I see they are Terra Grapplers. How's the ride? Road Noise? and what size?


----------



## Small_Dub (May 29, 2003)

95econobox said:


> I just realized they don't have 3rd row seating.  We have that in our 2006 Pilot and have used it maybe 4-6 times in the 3 years we've had it. So just enough for it to be a possible issue for her. They are just so cramped in any model it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me but this will be her Main truck. I drive a Passat so it needs to fit her needs more than mine i suppose.
> 
> The thought of 2 dubs in my driveway is making way more excited than it should so im not giving up without a fight.


You don't need a 3rd row  unless you have alot of kids to fill all those seats.
I am pumped up see this come in a few months. The canadian TDI Execline model is different then U.S. model ? or almost the same.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Small_Dub said:


> The canadian TDI Execline model is different then U.S. model ? or almost the same.


If you are talking a 2011 they are all the same now. So you guys get the same options we do.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

mk2driver said:


> Actually after posting this and the tittle of the pics I see they are Terra Grapplers. How's the ride? Road Noise? and what size?


Ride is great, a little squishier than stock, they are 285/60/18 (~31.5" tall, or about 2.5" taller than stock). Road noise is definitely present at anything over ~40MPH and there is slight rubbing on the fender liner at >1 turn of the steering wheel in either direction


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

ahhhh you have air suspension!?!?!


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

what wheel/tire combo is this?


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

here's a few . . .




























Not really my favorites - but interesting.


----------



## one.nine (May 15, 2008)

Desert Dawg said:


> Actually, I changed my mind: this is my favorite pic as I caught the mountains changing color at dusk from my driveway.


Hey, I can see my house in the distance with my 11 Treg TDI in the driveway.... LOL. Not really, but I'm right at the base of that mountain by the tram.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

oldies but still my favorites...





































if the pics are huge sorry, im posting from substandard internet deep in the hollows of iraq


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

There are some cool ass Touaregs in here, very nice people :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Dawg (Nov 25, 2010)

one.nine said:


> Hey, I can see my house in the distance with my 11 Treg TDI in the driveway.... LOL. Not really, but I'm right at the base of that mountain by the tram.


I thought I saw someone waving from over there!

Cool to see someone else from here. :wave:


----------



## Vagrant1 (Jan 25, 2003)

This is one of my favs...


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's one with the CBI tire carrier.


----------



## truman77 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

truman77 said:


>


----------



## FTYA3 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice and simple....


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

^^^ lovely!


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

ArtieLange said:


>


----------



## PP-93VR6-T (Apr 29, 2008)

This is my baby!!!!


----------



## PP-93VR6-T (Apr 29, 2008)

PP-93VR6-T said:


> This is my baby!!!!











I had to add my other baby also 
93 corrado VRT


----------



## PP-93VR6-T (Apr 29, 2008)

PP-93VR6-T said:


> I had to add my other baby also
> 93 corrado VRT











Add the 2007 AFS headlights to her also


----------



## thelovepirate (Sep 10, 2007)

page 2 the white with gold wheels and gold roof rack...
c3po- and storm trooper produced that. and wtf with those seats? YIKES

Need a vomit smiley


----------



## WHTCAND (Oct 30, 2000)

I like mine, but want to sell my 20's and something new.










The way she sits now on the cayenne wheels


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

mk2driver said:


> what wheel/tire combo is this?


20 inch OEM Mountain wheels with 275-45-20 Blizzak DM-V1's.


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

Vagrant1 said:


> This is one of my favs...




straight sex right here


----------



## strausj22 (Jul 16, 2008)

This thread makes me want to own a toureg :thumbup:


----------



## void4114 (Jul 9, 2004)

strausj22 said:


> This thread makes me want to own a toureg :thumbup:



It made me buy one.. Now I just gotta get a hitch on it and deal with it stock for a year so I can save money for a set of wheels and suspension.


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

void4114 said:


> It made me buy one.. Now I just gotta get a hitch on it and deal with it stock for a year so I can save money for a set of wheels and suspension.





i am using this to help convince me wife to get one we are expecting our first child so she needs a bigger car ...


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

My old Touareg, I miss it dearly! Planning my re-entry hopefully in 6 months!


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## dublifecorrado (Mar 2, 2006)

PP-93VR6-T said:


> This is my baby!!!!


very nice, who makes those fender flares and where do i get them?


----------



## PP-93VR6-T (Apr 29, 2008)

They are OE VW fender flares.


----------



## PP-93VR6-T (Apr 29, 2008)

I got them from a VW dealer


----------



## Bol3ethem (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is mine, 08 VR6 FSI


----------



## 2bvwcrzy (Mar 17, 2003)

mk2driver said:


> what wheel/tire combo is this?


Ditto!


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

*My 2011 TDI*










































Please forgive the crappy iPhone pictures. Also the foggy headlight was replaced by the dealer this afternoon


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

raleys1 said:


>


 I love the look with the black rims. What are they, brand, size etc. And those tires look pretty agressive too. Again if I'm not being too forward what are they, brand, size etc???


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>





TREGinginCO said:


> Here is another one of my favorites --- not mine --- but fellow rally members.





daveymac said:


>


 Now thats what I am talking about! Screw all these lowered Touaregs! My wife and I are looking at trading my Passat, and her Accord in for one! Keep the pics coming please!


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

Desert Dawg said:


> Actually, I changed my mind: this is my favorite pic as I caught the mountains changing color at dusk from my driveway.





NomadicR32 said:


> I wish my driveway had that view!


 HA HA, thats what I was thinking!!!! WOW!!!! I really like that!


----------



## VeeDub_6 (Apr 10, 2007)

on a recent trip to Sedona 
[TD][/TD]


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

VeeDub_6 said:


> on a recent trip to Sedona
> [TD][/TD]


this is a nice shoot here with the moutains in the back ground and all


----------



## A4dream (Apr 14, 2009)

This thread is full of win.


----------



## A4dream (Apr 14, 2009)

Tightt....

Your ride is purrrrfect. 

LOVE the Satin white wrap... Did the same thing on my Eurovan.....










It use to look like this...


----------



## A4dream (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh... And I'm shopping for a a Touareg so thank guys for all the ideas!


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

Give me 2 days and I will put up pics. I am waiting for the touch up paint to dry.
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)




----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)




----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

VWHACK said:


>


thats clean man


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Jonmedic said:


> I love the look with the black rims. What are they, brand, size etc. And those tires look pretty agressive too. Again if I'm not being too forward what are they, brand, size etc???


OEM Porsche cayenne turbo wheels with Toyo open country A/T's in 265/60 R18. 

20% gloss black Powdercoating.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

raleys1 said:


> OEM Porsche cayenne turbo wheels with Toyo open country A/T's in 265/60 R18.
> 
> 20% gloss black Powdercoating.


 Love the wheels. About what is the cost to powder coat 22s? I want to powdercoat my wheels dark grey or black but they have machined lips. Do you think they can powder coat entire wheel?


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

ENRGZR said:


>


 Snowflakes on the Touareg, you took the thought right out of my head! 
Nice work.


----------



## BrianMathiesen (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful Touaregs! I love how much off road potential the current Touareg still holds! 

My fav is the Touareg pulling the sand rail


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

There are some really nice T-reg's posted here. Here was ours from a couple winters ago. The path you see in the driveway was made by the 'Reg after we did a couple of passes. Thing was amazing and just on regular all-seasons: 




















Sadly this was of little use that day: 










:beer:


----------



## gli_boi (Jun 2, 2009)

here is a pic of my touareg.. excuse the crapphy iphone pic.. hadnt had the chance to do proper photos since i finished wrapping the car.. 

 
IMG_0127 by dszyda, on Flickr 

 
IMG_0116 by dszyda, on Flickr 

 
IMG_0118 by dszyda, on Flickr


----------



## void4114 (Jul 9, 2004)

man that last treg just made me want to murder my own but in a blue instead of black so i aint copying


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

the people want moreic::laugh:


----------



## R32_ (Mar 12, 2011)

What am I witnessing?! Keep the pics coming they are amazing. 
:beer:


----------



## vwflipped (Jun 30, 2003)

not the best, but i like em


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

I picked up my 2012 Touareg TDI Lux with tow Pkg just yesterday but loving it already. I loaded up my two Greyhounds and snapped a few pics this morning.


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

fleuger99, your Treg looks good.

Did yours come with the backup camera?


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

david5182 said:


> fleuger99, your Treg looks good.
> 
> Did yours come with the backup camera?


Thanks and no. It only has the all-around sensors which show the vehicle from above and where it is reading an object that one could hit. I like the system but a camera would have been nicer.


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn, looks like I'd have to wait for a 2013 Treg to get it with the camera.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

david5182 said:


> Damn, looks like I'd have to wait for a 2013 Treg to get it with the camera.


I think the 2012 TDI Exec model has the camera? I'm not 100% sure but I think the sales guy said something to that effect if its that important to you.


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm usually not big on silver autos, but your T-reg is pretty sharp looking. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

hhaller said:


> I'm usually not big on silver autos, but your T-reg is pretty sharp looking. Congrats on your purchase.


Thanks! I usually buy grey or blue vehicles but decided to get the silver as I thought it looked great on the Touareg and I wanted a low maintenence colour that didn't show every spot of dirt.


----------



## natskiboy (May 4, 1999)

Craig!!! Nice TReg - I am thinking of that car as my next. 

Did you tradein the Jeep?


----------



## ogre63_06 (Sep 28, 2011)

*new to the forum*

Just got my V10TDI and am really enjoying it. All stock...for now!!!


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

natskiboy said:


> Craig!!! Nice TReg - I am thinking of that car as my next.
> 
> Did you tradein the Jeep?


Hey Nate,

How are you? Thanks, I'm loving it. Yes, ditched the Jeep as it was sucking on so many levels 

I started a new job about 4 months ago now and I have to commute 92 miles per day but its like 85% open highway. My jeep was costing me $80 just to get to and from work weekly, excluding my weekend use. It also had so many issues that I was tired of dealing with. 

My new Treg, I've only got 920 miles on it now and I'm already hitting 30.2Mpg for my work commute versus the 20.5Mpg from the Jeep. So far I'm almost making 2 weeks on a tank including work and weekend use so I'm very happy. The interior and build quality of the Treg is worlds apart from the Jeep. 

So when are you getting one?


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

ogre63_06 said:


> Just got my V10TDI and am really enjoying it. All stock...for now!!!


Looks great! I've never driven the V10 but can only imagine the acceleration 

Happy Motoring :thumbup:


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*suspension & wheels*

Does anyone know what is the wheels and what suspension the blue Touareg is sporting on the first page?


----------



## Bol3ethem (Mar 18, 2011)

jeffs vw said:


> Does anyone know what is the wheels and what suspension the blue Touareg is sporting on the first page?


I assume ur talking about the T1 W12, the wheels are Rinspeeds C51 23".
About the suspension, am not sure.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

jeffs vw said:


> Does anyone know what is the wheels and what suspension the blue Touareg is sporting on the first page?


 Suspension is probably stock air on load level. I think the w12's came with air. Not sure since they never came to NA and were limited ROW.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

As far as suspension would a set of H&R lowering springs and 22inch rim will there still be a big gap between the wheel and wheel well? i noticed the ones that are lowered have air suspension which i dont have that.


----------



## Rome425 (Aug 27, 2003)

Off-roading


----------



## Robert M. (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice Pic Rome. Where in Ca. are you from / was that taken? I'm in Ventura.


Robert.


----------



## Rome425 (Aug 27, 2003)

I took that pic on the way from Lower Sardine lake to Upper Sardine lake in Sierra Buttes. Awesome place to hike!


----------



## PP-93VR6-T (Apr 29, 2008)

Powder coated my calipers today


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

jeffs vw said:


> As far as suspension would a set of H&R lowering springs and 22inch rim will there still be a big gap between the wheel and wheel well? i noticed the ones that are lowered have air suspension which i dont have that.


Im on 22's H&R Sports w/ Bilstein Sport Struts


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

more


----------



## SCPASSAT4MO (Nov 22, 2005)

2004 Colorado Red V8 @ SC/NC MTs.
2006 Offroad Grey V10 @ SC swamps


----------



## SCPASSAT4MO (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## Wunder Wagen (Jun 14, 2000)

Here is a few pics of my custom Touareg R edition... 
































































David


----------



## TheJungle (Dec 1, 2010)

i love the different looks of the touaregs, theres the guys who slam it and make it a giant sports car with the tinting and flashy rims, theres also the guys who go for the badass off road look! small rims, huge tires foglights..wish i had 2 toauregs so i could do both :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

One of our faves so far - only had it a few weeks. Sorry it's a cel pic - we should never leave home without the DSLR.

On Rampart Range road overlooking Colorado Springs

Stop here! by HI Racing, on Flickr


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

Finally - one that's not from the phone. We went on a little ride yesterday afternoon. 


Afternoon Drive by HI Racing, on Flickr

Did flickr break the link?

IMG_7923 by HI Racing, on Flickr


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

My new ride... still stock but mods to come!


----------



## mo. (Jan 15, 2008)

shottabwoy5 said:


> i am using this to help convince me wife to get one we are expecting our first child so she needs a bigger car ...



^this is exactly what I did


----------



## wnut (Sep 24, 2002)

sure. 



















and a few of my favorites from japan


----------



## mezzo_italiano (Dec 12, 2002)

Definitely nothing fancy here (just tires), and it seems to work quite well off road for the most part. I’ve driven hundreds of kms off road and have never had to lock the diff yet, but use LOW gear all the time. 



















Here I broke trail to the end of the road. All the other "4WD" tracks ended lower down the road at a steep icy section a few hundred feet below, out of view where the road drops off. I bet they were thinking WFT  
The ground was pure ice under the hard crusty snow.


----------



## Greenad4 (Sep 17, 2010)

what tires are those!?!?! and what size??


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

mine - 3.6L and has Air Suspension


----------



## mezzo_italiano (Dec 12, 2002)

Greenad4 said:


> what tires are those!?!?! and what size??


 BFG All-Terrain T/A KO 265/65/17


----------



## joeycrzy4u (Jan 14, 2010)

This one's mine: 2011 TDI Luxe.


----------



## joeycrzy4u (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry, photo didn't work. Let's try that again.


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pyrocumulus Cloud and Touareg*

Crawled out on the roof and took this yesterday. The cloud is caused by the warm moist air from the fire. Not my favorite shot really but I hadn't seen any other t-regs with a cloud like that in the background.  

 
IMG_8776 by HI Racing, on Flickr


----------



## void4114 (Jul 9, 2004)

It's now sitting 2" lower


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Not mine but my parents Touareg



:beer:


----------



## Wunder Wagen (Jun 14, 2000)

Did some updates to mine... 





































David


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

Here are two more recent ones.


3-wheeling by HI Racing, on Flickr


Pikes Peak by HI Racing, on Flickr


----------



## h00ch (Nov 2, 2011)

Wunder Wagen said:


> Did some updates to mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What wheels are these and where did you get them? I'd like to find something similar for my t-reg I'm picking up in the near future.


----------



## Wunder Wagen (Jun 14, 2000)

Those wheels are a custom offset 20" Forgestar CF5 in Bronze. 

David


----------



## andredl (Jun 30, 2013)

I should take some more pictures of it...


----------



## MATT0404 (Jul 26, 2008)

After a long hiatus from the VW brand, I picked up a Touareg TDI yesterday. Worked out a great deal and couldn't be happier with the SUV. Campanella white, anthracite leather interior, lux package, technology package, 30k miles, and best of all, CPO for the next 2 years. 

My last VW was an '08 R32. My wife and I both loved that car. Unfortunately, #3999 was totaled by an irresponsible semi truck driver. See here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5125621-3999-Most-likely-totaled-(&p=68994425#post68994425

I replaced the R32 with a 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee (as seen in the linked thread). I've now replaced the Grand Cherokee with the Touareg TDI and couldn't be happier. Here are a few quick photos from today:


Volkswagen Touareg TDI by mkrepp, on Flickr


Volkswagen Touareg TDI by mkrepp, on Flickr


Volkswagen Touareg TDI by mkrepp, on Flickr


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

From the grave bump! More TReg's MOAR!!!!


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## marketmaster (Aug 25, 2021)

Nice looking rigs!


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

bump


----------



## lars.tomasson.usa (Nov 10, 2021)

hi_racing said:


> Here are two more recent ones.
> 
> 
> 3-wheeling by HI Racing, on Flickr
> ...


If you disconnect the swaybars you can keep your wheels on the ground.


----------



## lars.tomasson.usa (Nov 10, 2021)

2010 TDI, 32mm lift (20mm PU pucks), 255/70-17 tires, about 10" of ground clearance, swaybars disconnected. I bought my Touareg primarily to use as an off road vehicle and for extended highway trips. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## holland1 (Jan 7, 2022)

Always wanted a touareg, all looking good


----------



## crtdimark (Sep 2, 2011)

This is my favorite of our beater....excited to see what comes of our new rline


----------



## 402VR6 (12 mo ago)

Here’s my favorite photo! Before it went yellow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

crtdimark said:


> This is my favorite of our beater....excited to see what comes of our new rline


Was always more of a lux fan on the Touareg not one for the off road vibes but this picture is great!


----------



## gray1964 (Jan 3, 2021)

She's a snow monster









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Up


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## qurtuba (7 mo ago)

Here's my favorite Touareg photo. My dream Touareg, actually.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

About to do some work


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Up


----------

